# Longchamp repair & cleaning



## muppy

I have a beige classic longchamp tote, which has some marks on it. Anyone knows how to clean it? I tried using a damp cloth but it doesn't work. Thanks


----------



## mharvey816

Have you tried baby wipes?  They are often helpful with nylon bags.


----------



## muppy

i did... but sadly it does not work on the marks....


----------



## floflocat

I used my old toothbrush with mild soap, lightly brush on the marks and after a few gentle brushes, the marks came out! It works very nicely. Just wipe the residue off with damp cloth.


----------



## regina_garbe

I actually was told that you can wash the "pliage" bags in the washing machine... 
I've never done that though - at least not yet... Someone in the German Purse Forum told me, that if you put them in the washing machine the leather (the handles and the flap) get a lighter colour.

Regina


----------



## chakakhan

The SA at Magnums.net also told me that you can put le pliages in the washing machine... though I have to say I'm skeptical. I would scrub with a toothbrush to get the stain out.


----------



## floodette

floflocat said:


> I used my old toothbrush with mild soap, lightly brush on the marks and after a few gentle brushes, the marks came out! It works very nicely. Just wipe the residue off with damp cloth.


 
I used the same method (toothbrush with dove soap). Stains come off nicely.


----------



## floridagal23

Throw it in the washing machine after you use some shout spray gel on the stain. The bag will be fine..just air dry, inside out. It will take a few days for it to dry fully. I stick my longchamps and my prada nylons in the washer and they are just fine. If you are nervous, wash inside a pillowcase (knot it shut).

Just editing to add that if you are still nervous  hand wash in sink with woolite.


----------



## msbuttercup

I washed my pliage tote in the washing machine and let it air dry. It turned out fine but my bag didn't have black marks on it like yours. HTH!


----------



## rileyroow07

Just another vote for the washing machine...I've done it too and it works very well!


----------



## Eugin

I actually mixed a little bit of laundry detergent with water and took a sponge to wipe off the marks. It worked out very well. I haven't tried putting it in the washing machine yet because I'm afraid of the leather handles being damaged.


----------



## bagaholic85

washing machine on delicate. i got a white small one last year and kept it clean that way.  i figured even if i ruined it, it was only like 90 bucks anyways.


----------



## CTgrl414

I have a light blue, and it often gets filthy. I was it in the sink with woolite/dove/soap and a cloth to scrub it. I try to keep the leather dry. Then hang it to dry.. works great


----------



## clearstatic

first try the recommended toothbrush and mild soap. If it fails, dip it in the washing machine for a spin or two. What do you have to loose!?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^^ Agree...the washing machine is probably your best bet.


----------



## Sealy

I put mine in the washing machine and I am not sure if it shrank but there are puffed up parts on the nylon?! Has this happened to anyone else? Ironically the leather is just fine...


----------



## L etoile

I use baby wipes, too!


----------



## digby723

I just got one on Friday  as an early birthday present from my aunt and I wanted to know the best way to clean it (inside and out) for when I get it dirty. I got it in white because I thought it would go best with all of my outfits, but, now wonder if I should have gotten it in black lol! Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## girl_chill

The bags in general require no maintenance--- except for the white!  I got one before but exchanged it for black because of that reason.  I think the nylon will hold up well to a very gentle cleanser.  Just make sure you clean the dirt immediately so that it prevents staining.


----------



## digby723

Ok, thanks!


----------



## honestgirl

girl_chill said:


> The bags in general require no maintenance--- except for the white! I got one before but exchanged it for black because of that reason. I think the nylon will hold up well to a very gentle cleanser. Just make sure you clean the dirt immediately so that it prevents staining.


 
A good answer.I think like that.


----------



## Tanja

I have a big pliage for the beach and I toss it in the washing machine every end of summer and wash it on 30 degrees with te wool programm so that it doesn't wrinkle and it still looks new.


----------



## jenguyen

Ah yeah, they sell that at the Duty Free store here. I've always looked at it and thought about whether or not I should get it. Anyways I'm going overseas in July so there's possiblity of me getting it but do you guys recommend the bag? Is it a good bag?


----------



## digby723

Tanja said:


> I have a big pliage for the beach and I toss it in the washing machine every end of summer and wash it on 30 degrees with te wool programm so that it doesn't wrinkle and it still looks new.



This doesn't hurt the leather?! 



jenguyen said:


> Ah yeah, they sell that at the Duty Free store here. I've always looked at it and thought about whether or not I should get it. Anyways I'm going overseas in July so there's possiblity of me getting it but do you guys recommend the bag? Is it a good bag?



I've been eying them since last year and got this one as an early b-day present. I'm in love!  It's so light and easy to carry. I love that it's simple and I don't have to worry about it when it rains, as there is practically no leather on the bag whatsoever. It's so low maintenance, but, it's wonderful!


----------



## kymmie

I have used baby wipes to clean my Longchamp with success.


----------



## digby723

I tried that with mine earlier this week and it worked like a charm!


----------



## Tanja

No the leather doesn't get hurt when you wash it just luke warm and without spinning. Actually it was the SA who sold me the Pliage you recommended it.


----------



## gjaneco

use baby wipes... i've used wipes to clean stains, take out powder, etc..


----------



## bagaholic85

i have a small one in white (lol shes sitting on my desk as i type)  and ive been using baby wipes to spot treat, but shes ready to go in the machine.  and it doesnt harm the leather...just dont put it in the dryer obviously.


----------



## L etoile

I also use baby wipes, but I'm going to have to try the washing machine next time.


----------



## gymmia

> Ah yeah, they sell that at the Duty Free store here. I've always looked at it and thought about whether or not I should get it. Anyways I'm going overseas in July so there's possiblity of me getting it but do you guys recommend the bag? Is it a good bag?


 
I highly recommend it for travel.   I keep mine folded up in my luggage and use it for my overflow items on return (I tend to shop on vacation).  Then I use it as my carryon when I return. 

I've used baby wipes to clean it as well. I've had mine FOR YEARS and it really does look brand new.


----------



## tiffkatt

Hey guys, I have the Longchamp Le Pliage tote in the largest size that I use for school. I admit, I'm a little careless :shame: with it and there are some minor stains on the bottom of it. I have never cleaned it before mainly because I have no idea how to without ruining it. I have heard of some people throwing them in the washing machine, does this work? Do you put it in the dryer or hang it? What about the stains, what kind of stain remover should I get? Or should I take the bag to the dry cleaners?  Help, I'm totally clueless and I want the bag to be fresh and clean for the new school year in September.


----------



## couture2387

I have several Le pliages and I just get a towel and moisten it a bit and just rub out the stains.  If it's a stubborn stain maybe use a little bit of tide.  I've never stuck mine in the washer but I have heard people say they've done it.


----------



## Babyjlo

I would not put mine in the washer either. I usually just clean with a sponge and some water. I would maybe use a little detergent if it was really bad, but I would probably keep it light so as to not lose the color.


----------



## ballet_russe

nooooooooo washing machine!  bad for the leather! i handwash with mild soap in the sink, then hang dry. Works like a charm to freshen up, though the ink stains are usually permanent.

Here's official care instructions:
*Le Pliage*

 			 				SYNTHETIC TRIMMED WITH COWHIDE LEATHER 
To remove any stains, simply brush softly with neutral soap and water. 
Avoid moistening leather when cleaning. 
Use a Longchamp cream on leather trimmings if necessary.


----------



## yellowtulip

it is waterproof so some warm water and soap should do!


----------



## Purseonable

I wash the canvas with some water and a bit of liquid soap and scrub it out. It seems to work quite well. My mother-in-law always throws hers in the wash, and from what I've seen, the leather holds up; but there's really no need if you have a few minutes to handwash it.


----------



## Tanja

I put my pliage in the washing machine in the wool program with woll shampoo. It works perfectly and the leather handles never suffered because the wool program uses cold water and doesn't spin-dry. After the washing machine I placed it on a towel and let it dry. When it's dry I condition the handles. I've my XXl pliage for a couple of years now and usually wash it 1-2 a year and it still looks new.


----------



## tiffkatt

Thanks guys, I am worried if the leather handles will get ruined in the machine..I will try to clean with soap + water first.


----------



## digby723

Baby wipes have worked well on my white ones so far!


----------



## beachbabi628

floridagal23 said:


> Throw it in the washing machine after you use some shout spray gel on the stain. The bag will be fine..just air dry, inside out. It will take a few days for it to dry fully. I stick my longchamps and my prada nylons in the washer and they are just fine. If you are nervous, wash inside a pillowcase (knot it shut).
> 
> Just editing to add that if you are still nervous  hand wash in sink with woolite.


 
I have a question regarding the pillowcase.  Does it matter what color pillow case you use?


----------



## beachbabi628

Also, regarding the shout spray gel, (which i swear by, by the way!)  does it matter if you scrub aggressively on the nylon?  Or do you recommend being more delicate with it?


----------



## pat_cola

i just scrub it with the cleaning product....=P
coz this is the only way i can try to make my white bag clean.....

actually i can't really clean it back to looks like new, coz u know......
WHITE BAGS PROBLEM....


----------



## jordanjordan

I have a red one and I put it in the washing machine a lot.  I use it as a carry on so after it gets all dirty on a trip I wash it in the washing machine just like I would anything else and it comes out fine.


----------



## digby723

Does the water have to be a certain temperature? I have a white one and have tried dish soap and a tide to go pen and neither really get it clean. I want to stick it in the wash, but it was a b-day gift from last year and I'd rather not ruin it!


----------



## ballet_russe

No, any temperature is OK. I used to be scared to ruin it, and used only cold. But now I use warm water with no problem.

However, after a certain point, the bag just gets dirty and won't come perfectly clean again, especially the light colored ones.


----------



## BooYah

machine wash cold water in gentle cycle with woolite then hang to dry.
i do it for both my longchamp and herve chapelier nylon totes.


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> No, any temperature is OK. I used to be scared to ruin it, and used only cold. But now I use warm water with no problem.



I should add to my comment, I was referring about handwashing just the nylon part and not getting the leather wet.

If you decide to go all out and machine wash, i would use only cold.


----------



## hanana

i was wondering the same thing this week.  my pumpkin colored le pliage definitely needs a cleaning.  i will try washing it in the washing machine.  thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I did not know this! Thanks so much. My bag is totally stained inside.


----------



## iluvhandbags

I have washed my black one in the washing machine twice on a regular cycle with normal detergent.  Nothing has happened to my bag either time and it has come out looking fantastic!


----------



## PiojisPink

I ended up in this forum trying to figure out a way to clean my white and pink longchamps... I'm going to the laundromat now... wish me luck!!


----------



## bibounette97

I have several Longchamp leather bags that need repair. 

One is a light tan colored, unfinished leather (nubuck?) messenger bag. I love the bag, but never bothered to properly clean it. It's filthy now and probably needs a complete restoration. Any recommendations? Any idea about costs for such an extensive overhaul? I bought it on sale in Paris about 11 years ago, I paid about $150-$200 for it. 

I also have a couple of roseau bags that are starting to bubble and peel a bit. Can these be taken to a longchamp boutique for repair or can a local cobbler handle it.

Finally, I have a few pebbled leather bags that need good cleanings. Any recommendations for cleaning/restoration products? 

I'm trying to be much better about preventative care with my brand new bags. Any tips and recs would be appreciated.

I'm in Los Angeles, fairly centrally located, so if anyone has recommendations for local leather restorers and cobblers, I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## bibounette97

Anyone? 

I managed to clean nubuck messenger bag pretty well. Not perfect, but it's getting there. I have no idea what do about the roseau bags that are peeling.


----------



## ballet_russe

that is just the way the Roseau bag is. they often peel. i have no idea either.

why don't you call the Longchamp company to ask advice?  they are the expert.


----------



## dianos

how about if my le pliage got candle drop on it and also on  leather...i've tried use the baby wipes but watermark with around 15cm appeared in it's cloth ....what should i do to clean that mess..??


----------



## Violet623

I might be crazy, but I just toss my Le Pliage into the washing machine along with other stuff I'm washing.  The leather on the handles still looks fine and it comes out nice and clean.  I do let it air dry, though.


----------



## doreenjoy

I've had bubbling problems on the one I put through the washing machine. If that doesn't bother you, it's certainly the easiest way to clean them.


----------



## Loquita

I just take a bit of all-purpose (and all-natural) soap like Dr. Bronner's on a warm clean cloth and work it into the dirty spots.  Then I rinse the soapy part out with warm water. 

If you just want to keep a little bottle of Dr. Bronner's on hand for this purpose, a lot of stores like Whole Foods and Target sell small travel-size bottles.  The soap is really concentrated so a travel bottle should last you forever.   

I also clean the leather parts sometimes with a bit of LMB or Apple Care.  

So far everything that gets on my tote comes out!!!


----------



## pixiepink37

I put my longhcamp in the wash...but I sitll have dirt ALL over the bottom of the bag. Does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## licia

Hi all ,my white LC pliage is stained with leather becoz i was being stupid n soaked them in water,used bleach n varnish,my Jeremy Scott ballerina design came off alittle n the leather mark moves up making it worse;( ,been using COACH fabric cleaner,slow and steady improvements but very time consuming,please advise me if you have any good tricks


----------



## ballet_russe

^ mild soap (or shampoo) and water is best.  don't use harsh chemicals.  I handwash my cotton fabric lim. edition Pliage. I think the Jeremy Scott are more fragile because they are not nylon.

I want so say that I have changed my opinion since my early post from 2008.  

The nylon Pliage are OK in the washing machine, cold cycle. I think it is also good for the leather because it makes the handles stiffer a bit if they have become floppy. 

From reading other threads and my own experiences, the bubbling nylon seems a problem only from the bags produced around the 2005-6 season.  The newer and older bags do not have such bad problems.


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> From reading other threads and my own experiences, the bubbling nylon seems a problem only from the bags produced around the 2005-6 season. The newer and older bags do not have such bad problems.


 

I have a custom Le Pliage from 2008 with a small amount of bubblling (about 3 small bubbles of 5 mm each). It doesn't bother me. This bag is my workhorse and has been through a lot of thunderstorms.


----------



## ipudgybear

I had a huge stain on my bag once and I just used some soap and water on the nylon part and it did fine. I didn't wet the leather part though.


----------



## ninja_please

I have a black Le Pliage with white marks on it. I have no idea where the white marks came because I don't have any white shoes, or anything that I can id as the culprit. Unfortunately warm water and mild soap doesn't take it out. Does anybody else have this problem and have found an effective solution?


----------



## sbabyphat

How long should you put it in the washer? 30 minutes is okay?


----------



## goldbundles

ITA also that when you've done the brushing w/ mild soap (if didn't work, try shampoo. to go further, detergent), go try the washing machine.  good luck.


----------



## shoeshoppinggir

I've used the Shout Advanced Ultra Gel on my le pliage with good results.  I spot cleaned with this and rinsed the area throughly.  I've actually used this product on my kate spade bags with great success.


----------



## Vanmiracle

Sponge and liquid soap - that's all.


----------



## Kimber1028

Hi OP, did you ever have any luck repairing the bubbling/peeling Roseaus?  If so, were you able to have someone do it locally, or did you have to send your bags to Longchamp?  Was the price reasonable?  Thanks!


----------



## shaferje

I just washed my longchamp in the washer the other day and it worked perfectly.  I had also sprayed shout stain remover on it and washed it inside out for a regular cycle on permanent press.  The leather is fine, maybe slightly a little lighter but nothing noticeable.  The washing machine REALLY helps...my purse had a green chemical ring about half way up the bag, reaching around the entire purse (the bottom half below the ring was completely stained green as well).  Someone threw my purse on the ground at work and it had soaked up an ammonia solution meant to mop floors with.  I was devastated when this happened...and let my bag sit for months thinking it was ruined.  But even after months the bag is perfectly fine.  Just thought I would post my response even though this discussion is old because when I saw this a few days ago I was hoping it would work (and it soooo did!).  Just wanted to let whoever else reads this know


----------



## canadianprepppy

I have cleaned several Longchamp handbags before (I own few and I also clean my sister's off-white one). 

Here is how I clean mine:
-using a toothbrush and a mixture of laundry detergent & water, lightly scrub over any areas with stains
-after scrubbing rinse detergent by using a damp cloth
-leave bag to dry, repeat if needed
-be extra carefull of edges at the bottom of bag, they sometimes fray


----------



## Aluxe

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I am considering buying a le pliage bag for family vacations. And was wondering about keeping them clean. I can't believe a bag with leather handles can go in the washing machine and the leather stays intact even after multiple washes.

Well, thanks again everyone.


----------



## paris.elisa

I'm wondering if it is safe to put an Eiffel Tower bag in the wash.  I got a white one in Paris and I am paranoid about getting it dirty.  I'm worried about the tower bleeding or coming off.


----------



## misshcouture

putting it in the washing machine sounds scary to me!! i found that water & a little soap always made marks go away ~


----------



## shiba_inu

I found this on their website.  I don't think I'll buy the cream, but follow the other instructions, instead.

There are also instructions for their other bags:
http://www.longchamp.com/en/longcha...284.html&parent=282&current=produits&node=278

http://www.longchamp.com/en/longcha...312.html&parent=284&current=produits&node=278

*Le Pliage - Polyamide fabric with induction inside trimmed in cowhide leather
Care: *
To maintain your product, apply with a soft brush Longchamp colorless cream regularly to leather areas.
To remove dirt, clean the whole lining using a cloth or a soft brush, with water and neutral soap (avoid water spilling over leather parts when cleaning).​


----------



## barbarah8879

i just got a white le pliage tote bag with some colored embroidery on it. i read that many of you will put them in the washing machine (and i heard it from a friend of mine, too), but those bags dont have any embroidery on them. can i still put the bag in the washing machine? 
i tried cleaning the edges with some soft brush an detergent, but i stopped cause the material started to change and the stain ist still there...
thank you!


----------



## Spielberg1

i just got a beige horse 'toile' print... and would love to keep it but i've been worried about it getting dirty too easily.  

i'm glad to read people have luck cleaning their light colored longchamps.  maybe i can keep this bag after all... ?

addicted to le pliage -- so practical !


----------



## ahsasa

I have a Longchamp Planetes bag in the beige colour. I was trying to wipe off some small stains using a damp cloth and I now have some big water stains. It has been nearly 24hr hours.. and the water stain has not disappeared. 

Does anyone know what I can do to get rid of it?


----------



## ceruleanangela

Please help, urgent....

I just baught this LongChamp Eiffle....

but like this(the nylon appears bump up so ugly)... anyone face this problem?.. the the seller folded the bag too hard during postage! 










what should I do about it ? ... will it go away if wash it ? or use hairdryer?

is this a fake bag? Expert Help please.....


----------



## doreenjoy

^ I don't think it's a fake, but the bubbling nylon can't be fixed. I'd send it back.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I don't think it can be fixed--I'd be afraid to use a hair dryer too. It might make it worse. I'd just return it.


----------



## Poala0413

I got the mustard color le pliage,i tried to clean it first time but there's a mark of the water where i cleaned it so i read ur posts i washed it today and put it on the dryer so the mark of the water will not stay but i covered the leather thingy with paper towel it went well...everything is in good condition...i put it in the lowest temp...i hope i wont see any markings later coz i put it under the sun too so its still outside the balcony...


----------



## AKinDC

Just bought a Bilberry large with long handles from a girl on Craigslist, $40. The bag is authentic, but I didn't realize until I got home just in how bad shape it was. She had only had it for 4 months, but its really beat up. I tried cleaning it with a toothbrush and soap/water, and then moved to baby wipes per others recommmendations - helped a little but there are still a lot of white marks on it, and it looks like dark stains. 

I'm really worried about putting it in the washing machine - would maybe dry cleaning help? Also - the corners are really frayed so I'm going to send it in to get fixed, but the bottom of the bag is also completely frayed, is this something that can be fixed for a fee? Unlikely, but I figured I'd ask. That doesn't bother me as much as all the stains - otherwise the bag is in good shape.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

AKinDC said:
			
		

> Just bought a Bilberry large with long handles from a girl on Craigslist, $40. The bag is authentic, but I didn't realize until I got home just in how bad shape it was. She had only had it for 4 months, but its really beat up. I tried cleaning it with a toothbrush and soap/water, and then moved to baby wipes per others recommmendations - helped a little but there are still a lot of white marks on it, and it looks like dark stains.
> 
> I'm really worried about putting it in the washing machine - would maybe dry cleaning help? Also - the corners are really frayed so I'm going to send it in to get fixed, but the bottom of the bag is also completely frayed, is this something that can be fixed for a fee? Unlikely, but I figured I'd ask. That doesn't bother me as much as all the stains - otherwise the bag is in good shape.



I got a preowned Taupe myself and it was also in pretty bad shape with water stains and black stains all over. What I did was soak the nylon part of it in water and soap and scrubbed it with a toothbrush and wiped with cloth. Then I hung it to air dry. 

The ends were also frayed on mine, even had holes. So what I did was turned the bag inside out then folded the edges by a tad and I sewed them by hand. Voilaaaaa got rid of the frays and holes! Hope that helps!!


----------



## alatrop

I have a navy Le Pliage and I hand washed it in the sink with dish soap and a scrubby sponge. Let it air dry.


----------



## mns1590

Read this website : 

http://www.ehow.com/how_5128202_clean-longchamps.html


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ive also purchased a couple not so new Le Pliage's and figured I had nothing to lose, stuck in the washing machine, air dry and is good as "New" to me!


----------



## gabz

What is the best way to clean my le pliage- the nylon part AND the inside of the leather tab? Thx


----------



## bumblebee09

brush it gently with toothbrush, soap and warm water


----------



## LeatherDoc

regina_garbe said:


> I actually was told that you can wash the "pliage" bags in the washing machine...
> I've never done that though - at least not yet... Someone in the German Purse Forum told me, that if you put them in the washing machine the leather (the handles and the flap) get a lighter colour.
> 
> Regina


 
There are some companies that actually do use "wet cleaning" for leather bags.  I believe one of the large washing machine manufacturers make a special machine that is purchased by dry cleaners etc.  They obviously use specialist chemicals but none the less they put your handbags into an electric washing machine!   

I havent seen it with my own eyes, but a colleague of mine has and said they came out looking great!.


----------



## orejitagirl

Has anyone ever spoken with their customer service? I had talked to somebody on the phone about getting my bag repaired because it had a tear about the size of a medium small L front of it. I have no idea how it got it but it is there. They asked me to send in photos and they evaluate it. I got an email saying to send it in a while back, but I have not because I am afraid they will charge me. The email was not specific on that, and I emailed and got no response. Has anyone ever sent theirs in?


----------



## katherinedvm

I use my Longchamps everyday as my carry all bag. They are great in our Chicago wind and rain on the way to work and hold soo much! However, with my continued use, the four corners at the bottom always develop holes. I assume this happens to everyone. Does anyone have any recommendations about where to get these fixed? Would the company do it or do you take it to a local tailor or cobbler? Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## clu0984

I was told by the Longchamps store associate that you can send it to them and they will fix the holes for free.


----------



## katherinedvm

clu0984 said:


> I was told by the Longchamps store associate that you can send it to them and they will fix the holes for free.



Many thanks! Do we need to go to an actual Longchamp store (we sadly don't have one in Chicago) or would we be able to do it online, do you know?


----------



## clu0984

I am not sure- you could try calling a longchamps store and ask them.


----------



## anitalilac

katherinedvm said:


> Many thanks! Do we need to go to an actual Longchamp store (we sadly don't have one in Chicago) or would we be able to do it online, do you know?



Mine had holes at the 4 corners and they repair it for free. You can call Longchamp customer service and explain your situation to them. They will give you an address to send it for repairs . Don't forget to include your name , address and phone number. I was lucky that I managed to send it to LVegas boutique so shipping  was free.
good luck!


----------



## xanderbsb

I have a large graphite le pilage tote. I noticed a few days ago there's an oil stain the size of a cd on it! It's faint but is there any way to reduce its appearance?


----------



## BeatriceP

Any ideas on how to remove pen marks on the inside of the Le Pliage bags?I've tried alcohol,wet wipes and soap and the mark is still there


----------



## saira1214

katherinedvm said:


> Many thanks! Do we need to go to an actual Longchamp store (we sadly don't have one in Chicago) or would we be able to do it online, do you know?


Thanks for asking this, I wanted to know as well!



anitalilac said:


> Mine had holes at the 4 corners and they repair it for free. You can call Longchamp customer service and explain your situation to them. They will give you an address to send it for repairs . Don't forget to include your name , address and phone number. I was lucky that I managed to send it to LVegas boutique so shipping was free.
> good luck!


 Thank you for this information, I am so excited! My handles have been broken for awhile and I want them fixed. I also had a red bag where the corners were frayed and I didn't think anything could be done about it! Yaay!


----------



## Lissyll

I wash my Longchamp Le Pliage in the washing machine. Just don't put a lot of soap. So far, I've had no problems.


----------



## terps08

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for asking this, I wanted to know as well!
> 
> 
> Thank you for this information, I am so excited! My handles have been broken for awhile and I want them fixed. I also had a red bag where the corners were frayed and I didn't think anything could be done about it! Yaay!



My friend took hers to Nordstrom and they sent it in for her for free!  Could be worth a try if you bought it from Nordstrom or have one nearby?


----------



## mimika

We don't have a longchamp in Toronto...anyone knows what to do if you need repair?


----------



## saira1214

terps08 said:


> My friend took hers to Nordstrom and they sent it in for her for free! Could be worth a try if you bought it from Nordstrom or have one nearby?


 Oh wow! Unfortunately, I did not get it from Nordstrom, I got it from Magnums.net. Did they ask your friend for a receipt or anything?


----------



## rx4dsoul

A little piece of advice: Avoid getting the leather portions wet...water sorts of distorts the leather and changes the texture. Just brush down the nylon portions with warm water and baby shampoo. Air dry in a cool dry place, not out in direct sun especially if its very warm outside.


----------



## terps08

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow! Unfortunately, I did not get it from Nordstrom, I got it from Magnums.net. Did they ask your friend for a receipt or anything?



Not sure, it's been a while, sorry!

I've also used Longchamp's Customer Service directly and they were wonderful, may be worth a try!!


----------



## Santyf

I wash my le pliage but i don't put it inside the washing machine, just do gently rub to the nylon.


----------



## Lenzo

I had a nasty grease spot on a bright pink Longchamp and patiently kept applying Oxi powder made into a paste and the spot is pretty much gone now. I used the dry Oxi powder.


----------



## kstolarchuk

Too afraid to use the washing machine! Will definitely try the oxi powder though! Good idea!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Lissyll said:


> I wash my Longchamp Le Pliage in the washing machine. Just don't put a lot of soap. So far, I've had no problems.



Me too!  Ive just washed my third Lonchamp Le Pliage bag in the washing machine and everything turns out great!  I wash in cold on gentle cycle and let hang dry ...good as new


----------



## Ryan

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Me too!  Ive just washed my third Lonchamp Le Pliage bag in the washing machine and everything turns out great!  I wash in cold on gentle cycle and let hang dry ...good as new



Me too.  Just washed my white Pliage.  I was nervous, but it came out great.

Ryan


----------



## designerdachs

Hi, I just bought this Longchamp online and it is really really old and worn. The handles feel limp and fragile and there are multiple areas where the leather is discolored. Any ideas on how to revive this bag?? Thanks!!


----------



## Lenzo

I would take it to my shoe repair shop and ask them, unless you live in NYC, LA, Chicago, SF, etc., where there are stores that specialize in restoring bags. If you check in the advertisements in the back of New York Magazine, there is a sometimes an ad for a handbag repair shop in NYC. Good luck!


----------



## designerdachs

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## daliringpam

Mild soap and a toothbrush is the BEST!


----------



## angelui

Hi all, 

I have a Le Pliage and love it to bits, but the corners are starting to fray. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to slow down or prevent this from happening? I did read in previous posts that you can send the bag in to be fixed for holes, or to sew the corners in yourself - however I'm more interested in how to prevent this from happening to begin with. Any tips would be appreciated. =D


----------



## sunnybruin

I called my local Longchamp store (SF) to ask if they could repair my bag that has holes in the corners and they said they would but it takes 6-8 weeks because they have to send it to the factory in NJ or something. Has anyone here sent in their bag for repair before? and how long did it take?


----------



## handbagaddict80

does anyone know how much they charge to have corners mended??


----------



## redrose000

How do we get the creases out of the bags? I've used it for months after purchase, but the creases still shows.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

sunnybruin said:


> I called my local Longchamp store (SF) to ask if they could repair my bag that has holes in the corners and they said they would but it takes 6-8 weeks because they have to send it to the factory in NJ or something. Has anyone here sent in their bag for repair before? and how long did it take?



Did they give you any idea of price?


----------



## Donnachloe

Thanks so much for the info everyone.  I posted about this in another thread because I didn't see this one about getting my khaki Longchamps clean.  I do have black marks so I may try the shout and the washing machine since I haven't carried it for about 6 years anyway.
Thanks! Donnachloe


----------



## jello_1955

Took my bag to the SF boutique because the corners had gotten holes in them. To my surprise they repair it for free. Will take 6-8 weeks.  I asked the SA if I could wash it in the washing machine and she said I shouldn't because if they can't read the plastic tab on the inside they won't do the repair.  I told her I had a water stain on one of mine and she said to use soap and water and scrub it.


----------



## Ymartinez

regina_garbe said:


> I actually was told that you can wash the "pliage" bags in the washing machine...
> I've never done that though - at least not yet... Someone in the German Purse Forum told me, that if you put them in the washing machine the leather (the handles and the flap) get a lighter colour.
> 
> Regina


The sales person at my longchamp store strictly told me not to put them in the washer as it would damage the leather.  So I hand wash them with a brush and mild soap.  Then leave hanging to dry.


----------



## Ying2888

they're pretty water resistant eh? stains go away quite easily!


----------



## 3ntmonty

jello_1955 said:


> Took my bag to the SF boutique because the corners had gotten holes in them. To my surprise they repair it for free. Will take 6-8 weeks.  I asked the SA if I could wash it in the washing machine and she said I shouldn't because if they can't read the plastic tab on the inside they won't do the repair.  I told her I had a water stain on one of mine and she said to use soap and water and scrub it.



I took my two Le Pliage bags to the Sydney boutique and was told that they do not repair frayed corners for free as it is wear and tear and their warranty only covers manufacturing defects. They told me this even though I had a printed email from Longchamp Customer Service from their official website saying that repairs for frayed corners will be done without charge.

I am very disappointed that Sydney Longchamp boutique are not willing to repair it for free when other boutiques do this for their customers. Shouldn't all the Longchamp boutiques have the same policy? I love Le Pliage bags for their convenience but if they will get holes in them eventually and you will have to pay to get it fixed, then they're not worth the cost!

This is what was emailed to me by LC customer service.

 [FONT=&quot]Dear Mrs. XXXXX, Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp. I am sorry to learn that you have been disappointed by one of our Le Pliage® bags. The bag "Le Pliage ®", as it was designed 10 years ago now, is a compromise between different requirements: aesthetics, cost, lightness, "pliability", etc... We have found that the corners sometimes wore faster than the rest of the bag but we have not yet found a solution that would prevent this early wear while satisfying our other requisites. In order to benefit from our repair service please contact any Longchamp boutique or authorized retailer near you. Alternatively, we advise you to contact: LONGCHAMP QVB, SHOP 16, 455 GEORGE STREET 2000 SYDNEY Tel : 92 610 173 Your bag will then be conveyed to our workshops who will restore the corners free of charge. You may find a list of our boutiques and retailers available on our website under the heading Retail stores: http://www.longchamp.com/en/store-locator-267.html We remain at your disposal for any further information we may provide. Thanking you again for your loyalty to our brand, we apologize for the inconveniences caused on this occasion. Sincerely, [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]XXXXX, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Longchamp Customer Relations[/FONT]


----------



## jello_1955

3ntmonty said:


> I took my two Le Pliage bags to the Sydney boutique and was told that they do not repair frayed corners for free as it is wear and tear and their warranty only covers manufacturing defects. They told me this even though I had a printed email from Longchamp Customer Service from their official website saying that repairs for frayed corners will be done without charge.
> 
> I am very disappointed that Sydney Longchamp boutique are not willing to repair it for free when other boutiques do this for their customers. Shouldn't all the Longchamp boutiques have the same policy? I love Le Pliage bags for their convenience but if they will get holes in them eventually and you will have to pay to get it fixed, then they're not worth the cost!
> 
> This is what was emailed to me by LC customer service.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Dear Mrs. XXXXX, Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp. I am sorry to learn that you have been disappointed by one of our Le Pliage® bags. The bag "Le Pliage ®", as it was designed 10 years ago now, is a compromise between different requirements: aesthetics, cost, lightness, "pliability", etc... We have found that the corners sometimes wore faster than the rest of the bag but we have not yet found a solution that would prevent this early wear while satisfying our other requisites. In order to benefit from our repair service please contact any Longchamp boutique or authorized retailer near you. Alternatively, we advise you to contact: LONGCHAMP QVB, SHOP 16, 455 GEORGE STREET 2000 SYDNEY Tel : 92 610 173 Your bag will then be conveyed to our workshops who will restore the corners free of charge. You may find a list of our boutiques and retailers available on our website under the heading Retail stores: http://www.longchamp.com/en/store-locator-267.html We remain at your disposal for any further information we may provide. Thanking you again for your loyalty to our brand, we apologize for the inconveniences caused on this occasion. Sincerely, [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]XXXXX, [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Longchamp Customer Relations[/FONT]



Wow, that is definitely shocking.  How can the corporate promise you one thing and the boutique ignore it?  I haven't gotten my back yet and anxious to see what kind of job they do.  I would write back to corporate and complain.


----------



## 3ntmonty

jello_1955 said:


> Wow, that is definitely shocking.  How can the corporate promise you one thing and the boutique ignore it?  I haven't gotten my back yet and anxious to see what kind of job they do.  I would write back to corporate and complain.



Yup I have replied to the email and got an answer pretty quickly. They said they have forwarded my concern to the appropriate people and they will get back to me soon. I'll keep you posted with what they come back to me with.


----------



## ablegaspi

Hi I'm a new member here. I own several longchamp le pliage bag and le pliage cuir....I ordered 
1. Collonil leather gel as recommended by Mulberry
2. Collonil Organic Protect and care
3. Collonil Clean & Care foam for all materials -leather,Nubuck, suedes &Textiles
and 
4. Collonil Delicate leather cleaner handbag, shoes and boots

I ordered everything via Amazon....the first 2 items is for waterproofing and the last 2 is for Cleaning.

Are those products ok? Is it ok to use on my bags? guys please help me and tell me if those products are ok before I make a stupid mistake on putting them on my bags


----------



## peac3hy

I'm planning to bring my longchamp to the SF boutique to get it repaired. To those who got them to fix it, how bad was the fraying/holes and how old was your bag? I guess I want to figure out how beaten up the bag was before you got it repaired. I just called the boutique and they said that they'll need to assess my bag first. Do they usually do it for free...or is there a cost (and how much)? Oh and I assume it doesn't matter where I got the bag right, since when I called in, they didn't ask me about that...


----------



## jello_1955

peac3hy said:


> I'm planning to bring my longchamp to the SF boutique to get it repaired. To those who got them to fix it, how bad was the fraying/holes and how old was your bag? I guess I want to figure out how beaten up the bag was before you got it repaired. I just called the boutique and they said that they'll need to assess my bag first. Do they usually do it for free...or is there a cost (and how much)? Oh and I assume it doesn't matter where I got the bag right, since when I called in, they didn't ask me about that...



I took mine to the SF boutique a few weeks ago. I haven't gotten back it yet.  But I would say my bag was a couple of years old and the holes were less than a 1/4 inch wide.  It was free of charge. I was told that the tag inside had to be legible so that's why I shouldn't try washing it in the washer.


----------



## peac3hy

jello_1955 said:


> I took mine to the SF boutique a few weeks ago. I haven't gotten back it yet.  But I would say my bag was a couple of years old and the holes were less than a 1/4 inch wide.  It was free of charge. I was told that the tag inside had to be legible so that's why I shouldn't try washing it in the washer.



Okie dokes. Thanks! before taking it, I'll clean it up a little, and I don't think ima be using the washing machine since on their site, they do say to keep the leather dry. You still haven't gotten it back yet? Do they tell you about what time you'll get it back?


----------



## jello_1955

peac3hy said:


> Okie dokes. Thanks! before taking it, I'll clean it up a little, and I don't think ima be using the washing machine since on their site, they do say to keep the leather dry. You still haven't gotten it back yet? Do they tell you about what time you'll get it back?



I think they said 4 to 6 weeks. I need to call them and check.


----------



## 3ntmonty

peac3hy said:


> I'm planning to bring my longchamp to the SF boutique to get it repaired. To those who got them to fix it, how bad was the fraying/holes and how old was your bag? I guess I want to figure out how beaten up the bag was before you got it repaired. I just called the boutique and they said that they'll need to assess my bag first. Do they usually do it for free...or is there a cost (and how much)? Oh and I assume it doesn't matter where I got the bag right, since when I called in, they didn't ask me about that...



After all the drama with the SAs at the Sydney boutique, I got my 2 bags after 1 week repaired free of charge. One of them was frayed pretty bad, with tiny holes in all four corners. I didn't buy them from the Sydney boutique, but they weren't too fussy about that as the tag inside the bag will pretty much tell them what they need to know.


----------



## peac3hy

jello_1955 said:


> I took mine to the SF boutique a few weeks ago. I haven't gotten back it yet.  But I would say my bag was a couple of years old and the holes were less than a 1/4 inch wide.  It was free of charge. I was told that the tag inside had to be legible so that's why I shouldn't try washing it in the washer.



I went to the SF boutique today and they told me that I should wait until the bag is in a even worse condition to fix it because they only fix it for free one time. Even though I have 3 holes and one badly fraying (almost a hole) corner, they want me to wait. SOOO I guess I'll use my bag until I think it's bad enough so they'll fix it.


----------



## jello_1955

peac3hy said:


> I went to the SF boutique today and they told me that I should wait until the bag is in a even worse condition to fix it because they only fix it for free one time. Even though I have 3 holes and one badly fraying (almost a hole) corner, they want me to wait. SOOO I guess I'll use my bag until I think it's bad enough so they'll fix it.



That's interesting!  I have to pick mine up next week. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## boyloveslouis

Mr Clean magic eraser works wonders! gentle circular motions


----------



## Firestarr

baby wipes are good too...


----------



## _mimo_

My gun metal cuir got water stained. How can I even out the leather texture of the stained spot?


----------



## blueturtles

I handwash mine with soap. I also use a toothbrush to remove any hard stains. It comes out ok. I wouldn't throw it in the washing machine if I were you (just thinking about the leather).


----------



## jellybeanies

I use baby wipes for weekly cleaning. I did hand wash my bag before with a mild soap, I soak it on a wash basin except for the leather handles (I kept the handles covered with plastic wrap and an old cloth to prevent water from seeping through it


----------



## Carlyn516

I took my longchamp to Nordstroms and they will either exchange it or offer o fix the holes in house for free.  I love shopping at Nordstrom!


----------



## oliviafaye

Carlyn516 said:
			
		

> I took my longchamp to Nordstroms and they will either exchange it or offer o fix the holes in house for free.  I love shopping at Nordstrom!



Really? How old is your longchamp? I have few that needed repair but I bought it from Longchamp boutique. If Nordstrom is willind to do exchanges & repair I would start buying to them directly.


----------



## Yeye

i think a machine wash will do provided you use a very mild soap to protect the color of the bag and the leather part..


----------



## Iwda

Mild soap and a wet cloth to get out stains. I've never tried machine wash...not sure how that will work but maybe on the delicate setting?


----------



## katherinedvm

I machine washed mine, and it worked well. The leather did fade a little in the wash (a lighter brown now) but it is uniform and does not bother me.

I sent 2 bags into the longchamp store in Pennsylvania and they fixed the holes in the corners on one but said the holes on the other one were too large to repair. It was frustrating that they wouldn't even try, as to my eye the holes looked the same size. They charge you $10 shipping to return the bags to you (and you have to pay to ship them there of course). This was still a good option since I live in Chicago and we don't have any longchamp boutiques here.

Be warned, they came back much dirtier and soiled than when I sent them...I assume the warehouse for repairs is dirty? I was disappointed they didn't clean them at the same time as the repair.


----------



## hvictoriak

This is such great news! I have had my black large le pilage since 2007 and the holes in the corners have gotten pretty noticeable. Also the nylon interior has started peeling back and detaching where the handles are sewn on the inside. The leather on the handles could also gotten discolored and worn down over time where it rubs on my shoulder. I love this bag so much and use it pretty much every single day! 

I purchased it from Nordys but I obviously don't have the receipt since that was about 5.5 years ago. Hopefully they will still be able to help me out!


----------



## leatherman

Ladies,
Ok I've used this product for many years, it's called "LINCOLN E-Z CLEANER"
It works great on leather,suede,nubuck,canvas,linen. You have to mix with water to dilute it, I use a cup fill it half with water half with the cleaner. It is very easy to use. I have a sponge and wipe down the item, it suds like a shampoo, once the item is wet i use a nylon brush to brush the surface. Let it dry till the next day. If it is leather I condition with some leather balm and water repell it for protection. Give it a try.


----------



## judygao23

I used my old toothbrush with mild soap, lightly brush on the marks and after a few gentle brushes, the marks came out! It works very nicely. Just wipe the residue off with damp cloth.


----------



## udisdfre

yeah,i learned few useful tips for cleaning bag.tks for those tips,anyway.


----------



## 50n1a

Thank you!


----------



## xxluverxx

Does Longchamp repair frays on the edges of the bag in addition to holey corners?  I'm trying to figure out whether my current bag can be salvaged or if I should shop for a new one.


----------



## meiling_lml

HI is there anyone out there that could help me out on this I bought my LC from an online store and after 6 months i began to see bubbles on my LC is this possible for a original LC - please advise and if this is possible will i be able to get a replacement/


----------



## emilyw829

Can someone help me?
I've owned a Longchamp Le Pliage large tote for only about a month now. But just yesterday, I handed my bag over to my father so he could put it away in his car. BIG MISTAKE. He threw it in the trunk. Inside his trunk, he has sharp objects that could potentially stab my bag. He decides to place my bag on the very side of the trunk, in between two sharp objects. And I was right, I got my bag back with a tiny cut on the front. The cut goes through and into the inside of the bag. I am VERY upset about this. I'm scared that this small cut will get bigger as I continue to wear my bag on a daily basis. Is there a way I can repair the cut? The slit bothers me so much.


----------



## LeatherDoc

emilyw829 said:


> Can someone help me?
> I've owned a Longchamp Le Pliage large tote for only about a month now. But just yesterday, I handed my bag over to my father so he could put it away in his car. BIG MISTAKE. He threw it in the trunk. Inside his trunk, he has sharp objects that could potentially stab my bag. He decides to place my bag on the very side of the trunk, in between two sharp objects. And I was right, I got my bag back with a tiny cut on the front. The cut goes through and into the inside of the bag. I am VERY upset about this. I'm scared that this small cut will get bigger as I continue to wear my bag on a daily basis. Is there a way I can repair the cut? The slit bothers me so much.



A professional company could put a sub-patch below the cut and then glue in place to seal the cut.  They then use fillers and either a pigment or a dye to touch in the colour.  depending on the skill of the repair tech you will get an almost invisible repair.  It will end up looking like a natural scar in the leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi emilyw829, I think it's possible to possible to repair the cut to make the fabric stronger. A repair shop could put a small piece of fabric through the cut and sew it as a reinforcement for the cut. With matching thread and small stitches it could look good.

Good luck.

ETA: Thanks LeatherDoc


----------



## didargal

Im in Malaysia. Any suggested online seller that is selling the protector or cream for leather bag? Thanks


----------



## RideHermes

Leather Therapy Leather Laundry Solution... Seriously.  I tried it on two old WHITE Coach purses as testers and it is awesome so I used it on my Longchamp.  It took a huge ink blot out of the nylon of my Le Pliage and didn't mess up the leather handles.
I use it all the time for my sheepskin saddle pads and decided to try it for non-equestrian leather and it worked equally well.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Has anyone removed dye transfer from a cotton canvas bag?  (I have the limited edition "Made by Longchamp" tote). It was purchased from Nordstrom, should I take it there to be cleaned?


----------



## kennychong83

im in malaysia. i need some help on longchamp Planetes bag. why after clean the stain the bag stil have watermark? can any one help me?


----------



## samuraijin

kennychong83 said:


> im in malaysia. i need some help on longchamp Planetes bag. why after clean the stain the bag stil have watermark? can any one help me?



I have exactly the same problem on Planetes. Help please!


----------



## lovemydeals

oliviafaye said:


> Really? How old is your longchamp? I have few that needed repair but I bought it from Longchamp boutique. If Nordstrom is willind to do exchanges & repair I would start buying to them directly.



I know this is old, but I took in my red one, that I bought 6+ years ago while on a cruise, to Nordstrom.  It had holes in the corner,    They sent it away and I got it back about 3 weeks later.   No charge at all.  The corners look great and you wouldn't even know it had been repaired.   So, if you have a Nordstrom near by, bring your bag in.


----------



## crevette

I washed my LH Graphite shopper in the washing machine last week and regret it now.  I only did a 15 minute quick wash.

The canvas is fine but the handles are peeling, it's a clear substance that resembles a peel off face mask.  It's weird because parts of the handles are smooth now and it's the triangular pattern in the leather that is peeling off.

In case you wondering, I know my bag is 100% authentic as I bought it myself at a Longchamp store in France.


----------



## crevette

emilyw829 said:


> Can someone help me?
> I've owned a Longchamp Le Pliage large tote for only about a month now. But just yesterday, I handed my bag over to my father so he could put it away in his car. BIG MISTAKE. He threw it in the trunk. Inside his trunk, he has sharp objects that could potentially stab my bag. He decides to place my bag on the very side of the trunk, in between two sharp objects. And I was right, I got my bag back with a tiny cut on the front. The cut goes through and into the inside of the bag. I am VERY upset about this. I'm scared that this small cut will get bigger as I continue to wear my bag on a daily basis. Is there a way I can repair the cut? The slit bothers me so much.


If it"s the nylon that is damaged I would go to the supermarket and buy an iron on arm/repair patch.  They are usually cotton on one side and the other part has the glue that becomes active with an iron.  I would cut a patch bigger than the slit, turn the bag inside out and place the patch over the slit.  Place a teatowel over the rest of the bag taking care not to move the patch and iron in place.  It will bond the cut and prevent further damage.  If you get the edges as close together as possible on the slit it will be almost invisible from the outside of the bag.  hth


----------



## goldfish19

LeatherDoc said:


> A professional company could put a sub-patch below the cut and then glue in place to seal the cut.  They then use fillers and either a pigment or a dye to touch in the colour.  depending on the skill of the repair tech you will get an almost invisible repair.  It will end up looking like a natural scar in the leather.



I read that you are knowledgeable in leather care? I have a le pliage cuir that has a stain at the bottom (not sure if it was milk but it is liquid and quite possible not water because if it were water, it would have dried out, right?) and cuirs are made of lambskin and goat skin. How do I remove the stain? Many thanks!


----------



## oddballxuan

I need help!

Just found out that my Longchamp (Le Pliage) is damaged. When I say damaged, I mean that the bag was "squashed". It wasn't folded properly as it was supposed to be and now the bag just looks "crumpled". Any idea how to get it fix?

It doesn't matter if it is a cheap bag or what. I like to keep my bags in excellent condition.


----------



## kitzibebe

I got a LE Orchideal and one of the handles got wrinkled after 2 uses. What I did was I email their customer service and they are so quick to reply to me and even allows exchange for a new one as it was only 2 weeks old. Sad part is, since it was a LE released in 2012, my local Longchamp boutique doesn't carry it anymore, so they offered to replace the handles with an original one instead.  I don't have the receipt or any proof of purchase though, I just sent pictures of the bag including it's inside tag, and from there, they said that, the details I provided are already enough for it to qualify for their after-sales service!


----------



## kitzibebe

goldfish19 said:


> I read that you are knowledgeable in leather care? I have a le pliage cuir that has a stain at the bottom (not sure if it was milk but it is liquid and quite possible not water because if it were water, it would have dried out, right?) and cuirs are made of lambskin and goat skin. How do I remove the stain? Many thanks!



Hi! Have you tried cleaning it with apple leather cleaner? It work's great on almost all leather.


----------



## oddballxuan

kitzibebe said:


> I got a LE Orchideal and one of the handles got wrinkled after 2 uses. What I did was I email their customer service and they are so quick to reply to me and even allows exchange for a new one as it was only 2 weeks old. Sad part is, since it was a LE released in 2012, my local Longchamp boutique doesn't carry it anymore, so they offered to replace the handles with an original one instead.  I don't have the receipt or any proof of purchase though, I just sent pictures of the bag including it's inside tag, and from there, they said that, the details I provided are already enough for it to qualify for their after-sales service!




Mine was bought many years ago. My handles are fine except the "body" of the bag. And I'm planning to use it for my trip this weekend.


----------



## kitzibebe

oddballxuan said:


> Mine was bought many years ago. My handles are fine except the "body" of the bag. And I'm planning to use it for my trip this weekend.



You might want to email their customer service to ask for the best solution or if it is still entitled to their after-sales service


----------



## lollipopz

Any advice on how to clear watermark on Longchamp planetes? TIA!


----------



## gg1815

i will try to put my old longchamp bag in washing machine..lol.


----------



## Mickeddie

Would you ever consider spraying your nylon Le Pliage with a stain repellent to protect it?  I just bought the backpack in Sand.  Though I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color, I am TERRIFIED to actually use it because it's so light that I'm afraid it will get very dirty very quickly.  I am SO tempted to LIGHTLY spray it with stain repellent (such as Scotchguard), but I don't know what that might do to it.

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## vesperholly

Mickeddie said:


> Would you ever consider spraying your nylon Le Pliage with a stain repellent to protect it?  I just bought the backpack in Sand.  Though I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color, I am TERRIFIED to actually use it because it's so light that I'm afraid it will get very dirty very quickly.  I am SO tempted to LIGHTLY spray it with stain repellent (such as Scotchguard), but I don't know what that might do to it.



I'm seriously tempted to do that to my Darshan roses bag, because it's a canvas material not nylon! I can just see it getting filthy in no time. If you do it, report back!


----------



## cheidel

Mickeddie said:


> Would you ever consider spraying your nylon Le Pliage with a stain repellent to protect it?  I just bought the backpack in Sand.  Though I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color, I am TERRIFIED to actually use it because it's so light that I'm afraid it will get very dirty very quickly.  I am SO tempted to LIGHTLY spray it with stain repellent (such as Scotchguard), but I don't know what that might do to it.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Michelle


 
I use Appleguard Rain & Stain Repellent on all of my leather bags and vachetta on LV bags, but I have never used on nylon or any Longchamp bags.  I just use my LC bags and enjoy them, if I get a stain I will just wipe off with a little soap and water.


----------



## Naga

Hello everyone..
I got this longchamp bag from my husband as a gift. But i am too afraid to use it daily because i dont know how to treat this kind of leather.. i am afraid it will broke easily..
Need advice please..







https://flic.kr/p/nUB412


----------



## coco0123

I want to purchase a LC le pliage bag for travel and was liking the beige color because it appears to be so neutral but was afraid of staining and marks since it is a lighter color.  Would it be better to purchase a darker color like the slate?  It seems hit or miss with being able to clean off marks from the bags.  Thanks!


----------



## Miss BB

coco0123 said:


> I want to purchase a LC le pliage bag for travel and was liking the beige color because it appears to be so neutral but was afraid of staining and marks since it is a lighter color.  Would it be better to purchase a darker color like the slate?  It seems hit or miss with being able to clean off marks from the bags.  Thanks!


I have a turquoise color that is light - I have used it 3 years and it still looks great!! I would think Beige is fine. The color "Paper" is too light for me.....


----------



## crevette

I have a beige travel bag in xl, it's not actually that bad to keep clean but darker colours are a lot less maintenance.


----------



## coco0123

crevette said:


> I have a beige travel bag in xl, it's not actually that bad to keep clean but darker colours are a lot less maintenance.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## coco0123

Miss BB said:


> I have a turquoise color that is light - I have used it 3 years and it still looks great!! I would think Beige is fine. The color "Paper" is too light for me.....


Thank you for your input!


----------



## drechie

any updates on long champ repairing the "holes" in the bottom of the Le Pliage line? What is the process like and how much would one expect to reinvest in the bag for these repairs?  Anyone have luck with Nordstrom repairing these bags (if you didnt purchase them from there)


----------



## alicimoo

drechie said:


> any updates on long champ repairing the "holes" in the bottom of the Le Pliage line? What is the process like and how much would one expect to reinvest in the bag for these repairs?  Anyone have luck with Nordstrom repairing these bags (if you didnt purchase them from there)



I just gave my Longchamp to the Newbury Street Longchamp store to be sent off for repairs about a week and a half ago! They said it'll take 4-6 weeks and they'll call me once it's in. I'll let you know once I get it back.


----------



## thedseer

Does it matter if you take it to a different place than you purchased it from (I.e., I bought mine from Sands Point and I want to take it to a Longchamp store).


----------



## drechie

alicimoo said:


> I just gave my Longchamp to the Newbury Street Longchamp store to be sent off for repairs about a week and a half ago! They said it'll take 4-6 weeks and they'll call me once it's in. I'll let you know once I get it back.



you are such a doll. that is my go to longchamp store too. what a coincidence. let me know! thanks!


----------



## cheidel

thedseer said:


> Does it matter if you take it to a different place than you purchased it from (I.e., I bought mine from Sands Point and I want to take it to a Longchamp store).


 
No, it does not matter where you purchased it from, as long as it is authentic.  So, you have nothing to worry about from Sands Point since they are an authorized LC retailer.


----------



## Shoegal84

Help! Just got my first LP Cuir and because I'm clumsy as hell, I ended up getting a small scratch in front of the bag  It's only a small one but still&#8230; 

So how do you protect your Cuir bags? I've put couple layers of waterproofing spray on, but should I also put some kind of cream on it? I love the softness of the leather, but I'm afraid that I'll scratch it more.


----------



## goldfish19

Shoegal84 said:


> Help! Just got my first LP Cuir and because I'm clumsy as hell, I ended up getting a small scratch in front of the bag  It's only a small one but still
> 
> So how do you protect your Cuir bags? I've put couple layers of waterproofing spray on, but should I also put some kind of cream on it? I love the softness of the leather, but I'm afraid that I'll scratch it more.




Can you post a photo of the scratch? I think waterproofing won't keep the leather from being scratched. I love the le plaige cuir but they are too soft, so I do take care of them more than my other bags.. I got a stain on the bottom that I couldn't remove! Such a nightmare.


----------



## Shoegal84

So here's the scratch. Might have made it myself with keys


----------



## dcooney4

Try a leather moisturizer . It might help .


----------



## alicimoo

drechie said:


> you are such a doll. that is my go to longchamp store too. what a coincidence. let me know! thanks!



It took actually more like 7-8 weeks for them to repair the bag. They said they were running a bit behind. Anyways, I just got it back today, and it looks like they just took in an inch or so at the bottom and sewed it back up.


----------



## thedseer

alicimoo said:


> It took actually more like 7-8 weeks for them to repair the bag. They said they were running a bit behind. Anyways, I just got it back today, and it looks like they just took in an inch or so at the bottom and sewed it back up.



From what I can tell, it looks good. Are you happy with the repair?


----------



## alicimoo

thedseer said:


> From what I can tell, it looks good. Are you happy with the repair?



Yep  looks almost the same as pre-repair, just an inch or so shorter.


----------



## bakeacookie

alicimoo said:


> It took actually more like 7-8 weeks for them to repair the bag. They said they were running a bit behind. Anyways, I just got it back today, and it looks like they just took in an inch or so at the bottom and sewed it back up.



I figured that's how they would repair it. Is the inch difference noticeable?


----------



## alicimoo

bakeacookie said:


> I figured that's how they would repair it. Is the inch difference noticeable?


Only from the back when looking at the difference between the button and the bottom of the bag, but otherwise, can't tell at all.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm thinking about throwing my LC in the washing machine on the lowest temperature... It has a few stains and could use a wash! Should I hand wash instead - or maybe do something to the stains before machine washing it?

BTW I'm so annoyed we don't have a LC store here. I think the only place to get them is the airport! Which means I can't have my corners repaired


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know if I could take it to Holt Renfrew? They have a LC section


----------



## LV mommy

alichelsealyn said:


> Does anyone know if I could take it to Holt Renfrew? They have a LC section



I would love to know his as well I bought mine in NYC last year and there two holes in the corners needing repair. I am in Vancouver and when I called the south Granville location they said they couldn't even send it out for me. I called customer service at longchamp and was told the only thing to do was for me to bring it to the closest US store.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Does anyone have advice for getting pen marks out of the interior of a Le Pilage? I tried searching, but I can't find the answer  I read somewhere that milk helps, and while using milk did fade the mark a little, it is still noticeable. I'd appreciate any advice!! I'm trying to avoid throwing it in the washing machine, as it's a limited edition Le Pilage (not one of my workhorse ones).


----------



## cheidel

ValentineNicole said:


> Does anyone have advice for getting pen marks out of the interior of a Le Pilage? I tried searching, but I can't find the answer  I read somewhere that milk helps, and while using milk did fade the mark a little, it is still noticeable. I'd appreciate any advice!! I'm trying to avoid throwing it in the washing machine, as it's a limited edition Le Pilage (not one of my workhorse ones).


The alcohol free baby wipes might help.  I have used them to clean a canvas bag, but not sure of the material on the inside of the Le Pliage bags.  I also use a purse organizer in all of my bags, which keeps the interior clean.


----------



## ValentineNicole

cheidel said:


> The alcohol free baby wipes might help.  I have used them to clean a canvas bag, but not sure of the material on the inside of the Le Pliage bags.  I also use a purse organizer in all of my bags, which keeps the interior clean.




I'll give it a shot! I believe it's PVC lining  thank you!!!


----------



## seton

i went by flagship to drop off my PLANETES.
they will repair holes in corner for free. they asked if i repaired before.
to replace the handles, they charge $30 which is reasonable.
they said at least 8 wks turnaround time.


----------



## Itram

Hi,
I have a longchamp pliage bag that I just got from ebay and there are stains inside that I'm hoping to get rid of. Does anyone know what these stains are (the owner said pens) but they don't look like pens. The last time I saw something like that was when a black dyed leather belt rubbed off on my beige leather purse but this is supposed to be hard-wearing polyester. Before I start trying anything crazy, does anyone have any recommendations? (Also, I've included a few pictures of the bottom/exterior bag. There are a few dots (dirt?) that I will try and remove with soap and water. 
Thanks 
Itram


http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2412_zps05fb08fd.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2407_zpsb25de1cf.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2413_zps48fab44f.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2408_zps1617320d.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2410_zpsc3c9ae38.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2409_zps9af298dd.jpg
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2406_zps3a42d7fa.jpg


----------



## EGBDF

Itram said:


> Hi,
> I have a longchamp pliage bag that I just got from ebay and there are stains inside that I'm hoping to get rid of. Does anyone know what these stains are (the owner said pens) but they don't look like pens. The last time I saw something like that was when a black dyed leather belt rubbed off on my beige leather purse but this is supposed to be hard-wearing polyester. Before I start trying anything crazy, does anyone have any recommendations? (Also, I've included a few pictures of the bottom/exterior bag. There are a few dots (dirt?) that I will try and remove with soap and water.
> Thanks
> Itram
> 
> 
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2412_zps05fb08fd.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2407_zpsb25de1cf.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2413_zps48fab44f.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2408_zps1617320d.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2410_zpsc3c9ae38.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2409_zps9af298dd.jpg
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/itram16/IMG_2406_zps3a42d7fa.jpg



Wow, that's really stained. Personally, I would put it in the washing machine and hope for the best. Even if the interior stains don't come out at least you'd know it's clean.


----------



## Itram

EGBDF said:


> Wow, that's really stained. Personally, I would put it in the washing machine and hope for the best. Even if the interior stains don't come out at least you'd know it's clean.



I guess nobody has come across this kind of stain... Will try the washing machine trick and see what comes out!


----------



## whiteangel889

floodette said:


> I used the same method (toothbrush with dove soap). Stains come off nicely.


good idea , i will try thanks for info


----------



## seton

Doreenjoy mentioned it earlier in the thread and I agree with her: 
I would never put my LP in washing machine. It causes bubbles in the nylon. I saw a woman with a LP that was bubbled all over and it was from the wash.

I would spot clean myself with stain remover.


----------



## sleepykris

I spilled some coffee on the outside of my neo weeks ago and just noticed it now.  Any  ideas how to remove?  I did scrub with a wet microfiber cloth but it looks like I need something stronger.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> i went by flagship to drop off my PLANETES.
> they will repair holes in corner for free. they asked if i repaired before.
> to replace the handles, they charge $30 which is reasonable.
> they said at least 8 wks turnaround time.


 
How long have you had your Planetes?  I think $30 is very reasonable.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> How long have you had your Planetes?  I think $30 is very reasonable.



I dont remember. About 5 yrs or so? It's the small black one I showed in my Halloween pic.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I dont remember. About 5 yrs or so? It's the small black one I showed in my Halloween pic.


 
Oh, great.  Was just wondering, seems they wear very well.


----------



## goodrobin

So due to rather unfortunate circumstances, my Longchamp Le Pliage was slashed in Cologne.  The slash pretty much goes from the zipper to the base. I don't want to buy a new one since I just bought it in September. Does anyone know if there's a way to get it repaired with it still looking decent in the end? Thanks!


----------



## seton

goodrobin said:


> So due to rather unfortunate circumstances, my Longchamp Le Pliage was slashed in Cologne.  The slash pretty much goes from the zipper to the base. I don't want to buy a new one since I just bought it in September. Does anyone know if there's a way to get it repaired with it still looking decent in the end? Thanks!



I'm sorry this happened to you. Slashes are pretty much impossible to repair. Is there any way that you have some insurance or coverage from the credit card company you used to pay the bag with?


----------



## seton

seton said:


> i went by flagship to drop off my PLANETES.
> they will repair holes in corner for free. they asked if i repaired before.
> to replace the handles, they charge $30 which is reasonable.
> they said at least 8 wks turnaround time.



it's been 8 wks and i still havent gotten my bag back from LC.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> it's been 8 wks and i still havent gotten my bag back from LC.



Wow, did they give you any estimated timeframe for how much longer it would be?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it's been 8 wks and i still havent gotten my bag back from LC.


Maybe since it's Christmas delivery rush time, it's delayed just a few days.  Hope it comes soon, let us see when you get it back.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> it's been 8 wks and i still havent gotten my bag back from LC.



8 weeks is a pretty long turn around time really isn't it. Hopefully it comes back to you soon, let us know


----------



## seton

I guess when they say "at least 8 wks", they really mean 9 or 10 wks. 
I am not really too bothered about it but I just realized that it was 8 wks so I mentioned it.


----------



## seton

My repair receipt


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> My repair receipt


How does the bag look?  Are you pleased with the repair?  Oh, I hoped you had it back by now.


----------



## seton

I still havent gotten it back. Thta's the whole pt of showing my recipt.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I still havent gotten it back. Thta's the whole pt of showing my recipt.



Do you know where it is? Did they send it to France or something?


----------



## seton

Yes, they sent it back to France to get it repaired. 
I thought it was BS, considering that these are mass produced and considering LC's worldwide presence and how far away the US is, but it seems to be true.


----------



## srying

Hi, anyone got ink stains on the inner part of their bag before? Tips needed!


----------



## mills

seton said:


> Yes, they sent it back to France to get it repaired.
> I thought it was BS, considering that these are mass produced and considering LC's worldwide presence and how far away the US is, but it seems to be true.



Any news yet?


----------



## seton

I picked it up already. It took less than 10 wks.


----------



## lanit

I am thinking of spraying my light grey SM long handle LE with a scotchgard or water repellent just to keep it from attracting more dirt. Has anyone else used a fabric or nylon protectant and does that help with keeping it clean longer? I usually wipe my coral colored one down with regular cleaners. But black marks from traveling never seem to come off completely. TIA!


----------



## dreva

Hi,

Do your longchamp handles stretched out? I mean, the handles' leather stretch so that they've become longer than it supposed to do?


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Do your longchamp handles stretched out? I mean, the handles' leather stretch so that they've become longer than it supposed to do?




Hasn't happened to me, although maybe I haven't noticed? Although I must admit I don't really have the travel bags and I don't put heavy stuff like books in my nylon le pliages... Just normal mommy stuff like a sweater and wallet, etc. And I've brought it many times while traveling. HTH


----------



## dreva

Really? I didn't always over stuffed it, i just realize this when it always bother me that one of the shorter (the unstretched one) were always fell from my shoulder..
Can i post this question at another topic? In repair topic. TIA


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Really? I didn't always over stuffed it, i just realize this when it always bother me that one of the shorter (the unstretched one) were always fell from my shoulder..
> Can i post this question at another topic? In repair topic. TIA



what didja do to make the handles n stitching so dark?


----------



## the_baglover

dreva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do your longchamp handles stretched out? I mean, the handles' leather stretch so that they've become longer than it supposed to do?



No, and I have several of these bags. Then again, I don't put heavy things in it. I'm always afraid the nylon would tear.


----------



## dreva

@seton is it darker? I don't know, i didn't notice any darkenin in the stitching.. And were the handles and the flaps supposed to be dark colour? Sorry, i am quite new to longchamp. 
This is full picture of the bag


----------



## dreva

Sorry, forgot to attach, this is full pict


So this thing never happen to anyone? &#128546;


----------



## seton

dreva said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach, this is full pict
> 
> 
> So this thing never happen to anyone? &#128546;




Oh, Apache! I didnt know ur Pliage was special. 
I've seen lots of bags with the handles softened and stretched out. Your bag  is like 4 yrs old.


----------



## mtstmichel

seton said:


> i went by flagship to drop off my PLANETES.
> they will repair holes in corner for free. they asked if i repaired before.
> to replace the handles, they charge $30 which is reasonable.
> they said at least 8 wks turnaround time.



Do you need to show proof that you bought the bag from a Longchamp boutique in order to get it repaired by them? Since I got mine from Nordstrom I wonder if they will still repair for me.


----------



## cheidel

dreva said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach, this is full pict
> 
> 
> So this thing never happen to anyone? &#128546;


 


Beautiful Apache!!!!!


----------



## mills

dreva said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach, this is full pict
> 
> 
> So this thing never happen to anyone? &#128546;



That is stunning!


----------



## seton

mtstmichel said:


> Do you need to show proof that you bought the bag from a Longchamp boutique in order to get it repaired by them? Since I got mine from Nordstrom I wonder if they will still repair for me.



they didnt ask any Q other than if it had been repaired before (they will take in the corners only once per bag)


----------



## mtstmichel

seton said:


> they didnt ask any Q other than if it had been repaired before (they will take in the corners only once per bag)



Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dreva

cheidel said:


> Beautiful Apache!!!!!



Thankyou cheidel &#128522;&#127775;


----------



## dreva

mills said:


> That is stunning!



Thank you mills,
Indeed, despite the handle that always bothering me&#128517;


----------



## dreva

seton said:


> Oh, Apache! I didnt know ur Pliage was special.
> I've seen lots of bags with the handles softened and stretched out. Your bag  is like 4 yrs old.



Ahh, i think you're right, she's getting older ya? &#128517; i never tought she's that old&#128517; thanks seton for your helpfull reply&#128522;


----------



## seton

I had to do an emergency handwash on my Plum Planetes tonight. I know from reading this thread that water stains remain on Planetes. Will report back tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## squidgee

Hi ladies! I just got done doing an experimental corner protection method and wanted to share my results in case any of you are interested.

I have a yellow LP Cuir that I got a few months back and, as it's a light color, I worried about the corners rubbing and getting darker. I decided to try Zelikovitz Top Coat, which is a product that is recommended a lot on the Balenciaga threads for protecting against scuffs and corner wear.

Please note that only ONE corner of my bag had a noticeable scuff mark (you can see in the photo) and the rest were fine. However when I applied the topcoat, it immediately darkened the leather and made the scuff mark more pronounced. I waited 24 hours to see if the mark would fade but nope, it stayed as dark as when I had initially applied it.

HOWEVER... when I applied to areas without wear or scuff marks, those areas did fine and did not darken. So I think  anyone is concerned about protecting corners and perhaps applying this product, I'd say proceed with caution, especially for a light-colored bag.


----------



## squidgee

And this is a different corner of the same bag. 

In the first photo you can see there are some grey areas with very slight scuffs (hard to see unless looking really closely) but when I applied the topcoat, it went into the wrinkles and darkened those spots so it looks more noticeable now.

I don't want to discourage anyone from trying the Zelikovitz product for other uses (a lot of folks sing it praises), but perhaps just for Longchamps it's better used on darker cuir bags and on brand-new, non-scuffed light leathers.


----------



## squidgee

Also wanted to share some corner repair that Longchamp did for me. This particular bag is the LP nylon "type M" (short handles). It's been my everyday bag for about six years so, as you can imagine, the corners were very beat up! (My pinkie finger can almost fit through one of the holes!)

Anyway I gave her to the Longchamp store in December and just got her back, with spiffed up corners! I haven't measured how much they lopped off, but it doesn't feel like a lot, and the corners are all nice and non-holey again.


----------



## goldfish19

squidgee said:


> And this is a different corner of the same bag.
> 
> In the first photo you can see there are some grey areas with very slight scuffs (hard to see unless looking really closely) but when I applied the topcoat, it went into the wrinkles and darkened those spots so it looks more noticeable now.
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone from trying the Zelikovitz product for other uses (a lot of folks sing it praises), but perhaps just for Longchamps it's better used on darker cuir bags and on brand-new, non-scuffed light leathers.




We have the same bag! And yes the corners got worn out pretty quickly. And i baby my bags... To a point that my hubby says its ridiculous. thank you for sharing! I guess I need to find another product to protect the corners. Or maybe I should just accept the fact that the LP cuirs are delicate. The camel and red (smooth ones) also scuff easily.


----------



## squidgee

goldfish19 said:


> We have the same bag! And yes the corners got worn out pretty quickly. And i baby my bags... To a point that my hubby says its ridiculous. thank you for sharing! I guess I need to find another product to protect the corners. Or maybe I should just accept the fact that the LP cuirs are delicate. The camel and red (smooth ones) also scuff easily.



You're welcome! Yeah I think we'll just have to live with the fact that the LP cuirs need a little bit more TLC. To her credit though, she's held up better than I expected, and I haven't babied her too much. I just hate the thought of getting the corners really scuffed up and beaten.

I wonder if Longchamp can fix LP cuir corners like the nylon totes?


----------



## seton

squidgee said:


> And this is a different corner of the same bag.
> 
> In the first photo you can see there are some grey areas with very slight scuffs (hard to see unless looking really closely) but when I applied the topcoat, it went into the wrinkles and darkened those spots so it looks more noticeable now.
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone from trying the Zelikovitz product for other uses (a lot of folks sing it praises), but perhaps just for Longchamps it's better used on darker cuir bags and on brand-new, non-scuffed light leathers.




thx for sharing. I do see a correlation between the Bal and LPC lovers.


----------



## cheidel

squidgee said:


> Also wanted to share some corner repair that Longchamp did for me. This particular bag is the LP nylon "type M" (short handles). It's been my everyday bag for about six years so, as you can imagine, the corners were very beat up! (My pinkie finger can almost fit through one of the holes!)
> 
> Anyway I gave her to the Longchamp store in December and just got her back, with spiffed up corners! I haven't measured how much they lopped off, but it doesn't feel like a lot, and the corners are all nice and non-holey again.


They did a great job on the corner repair!  So sorry about your yellow Cuir, but I would carry her anyway, such a lovely bag!


----------



## goldfish19

LeatherDoc said:


> A professional company could put a sub-patch below the cut and then glue in place to seal the cut.  They then use fillers and either a pigment or a dye to touch in the colour.  depending on the skill of the repair tech you will get an almost invisible repair.  It will end up looking like a natural scar in the leather.





squidgee said:


> You're welcome! Yeah I think we'll just have to live with the fact that the LP cuirs need a little bit more TLC. To her credit though, she's held up better than I expected, and I haven't babied her too much. I just hate the thought of getting the corners really scuffed up and beaten.
> 
> I wonder if Longchamp can fix LP cuir corners like the nylon totes?



The problem with having it repaired is that I am pretty sure it's going to scuff just as easily. My local leather shop can only recolor the corners. It's not very obvious so I really don't mind. Even light-colored balenciagas scuff easily.


----------



## squidgee

goldfish19 said:


> The problem with having it repaired is that I am pretty sure it's going to scuff just as easily. My local leather shop can only recolor the corners. It's not very obvious so I really don't mind. Even light-colored balenciagas scuff easily.



True that.. I guess it's all just part and parcel of owning and enjoying the bags!


----------



## straigtpose

Hello, im going to purchase my second LC. my first was longchamp metal in black. After almost a year usage, the color is now getting discoloration not only in the corner but also around the handle area  
Im thinking to purchase LC cuir in blue or moca. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

straigtpose said:


> Hello, im going to purchase my second LC. my first was longchamp metal in black. After almost a year usage, the color is now getting discoloration not only in the corner but also around the handle area
> Im thinking to purchase LC cuir in blue or moca. Any advice? Thanks!



I love the LC cuirs.


----------



## SMYork

You shouldn't wash them in the machine-the handles are leather and they are not machine washable


----------



## goldfish19

Does anyone have any experience on removing a watermark on their Le Pliage Cuir?


----------



## joie0608

hi good day! i bought ny LC neo medium sling last month and i just noticed it has a scratched. any advise or ideas on  how to removed it?thanks!


----------



## DiJe40

My daughter spilled the fluid from her lenses over her nylon le pliage, it's a big circle on her bag. She tried to clean with water and mild soap, but it doesn't work. It's a brand new bag so she feels really sad about it. Does anyone know how to clean?


----------



## Murphy47

Try Oxiclean. I just used it on the dreaded color transfer and it can right off. I was so excited I used it on an old Herve Chapelier my daughter threw around and almost all the marks came off. 
Best of luck.


----------



## DiJe40

Murphy47 said:


> Try Oxiclean. I just used it on the dreaded color transfer and it can right off. I was so excited I used it on an old Herve Chapelier my daughter threw around and almost all the marks came off.
> Best of luck.




Thank you.. I'm gonna try something simular, because I can't find that product..where I live [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you.. I'm gonna try something simular, because I can't find that product..where I live [emoji3]




I found this online. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldfish19

I've been using my malabar pink le pliage maiou daily for weeks and I just noticed there are marks on the front (maybe stains) --- anyone know how to get rid of them? Wish I could just throw it in the washing machine!


----------



## seton

I usually spot scrub with a medium toothbrush and dawn dishwashing liquid. Don't know if u have Dawn in ur country but I use Dawn even for my Hermes scarves.


ETA: my local LC store also use Dawn on the LPs.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> I've been using my malabar pink le pliage maiou daily for weeks and I just noticed there are marks on the front (maybe stains) --- anyone know how to get rid of them? Wish I could just throw it in the washing machine!


 

I have washed 3 of my nylon LP in the washing machine in recent months with no problem.  I washed on the delicate cycle with Woolite, and hung them over the shower on a hanger by the straps.  (I let them dry overnight)  After completely dry, I but a little Apple Guard Leather Conditioner on the straps and flap, to prevent the leather from drying out. My bags are fine, no damage, and most of all "clean!"   (The 3 I washed were 2 of my 2724 LP, and an 1899).


----------



## straigtpose

these what happens to my longchamp metal in black, i use this bag for around one and a half year. anyone face this problem with their longchamp metal? it worn out pretty bad as you can see


----------



## goldfish19

Thank you for the tips! I will try spot cleaning first and if that doesn't work, I'll wash the whole bag (yikes--- kinda scared)


----------



## Pepa2015

Hi everyone! I wonder how longchamp fixed The nylon le pliage 4 corner holes ? Can anyone that made them fix inform me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## paruparo

I have the Expandable Le Pliage (Nordstrom exclusive) and the corners are a tad worn. Is that something that can be repaired, and if so, do I go to Nordstroms or directly to Longchamp...?


----------



## seton

paruparo said:


> I have the Expandable Le Pliage (Nordstrom exclusive) and the corners are a tad worn. Is that something that can be repaired, and if so, do I go to Nordstroms or directly to Longchamp...?




1. yes, it can be repaired.

2. since it's a nordy exclusive, i would go to nordy first and have them take care of it.


----------



## paruparo

seton said:


> 1. yes, it can be repaired.
> 
> 2. since it's a nordy exclusive, i would go to nordy first and have them take care of it.




Thank you!


----------



## roj_annie

hello.. i just bought a long champ neo in color graphite. it's a 3-day old bag and 
 it has massage oil stains on it. ( does anyone know how to remove the oil stains without damaging the bag? 
thanks!


----------



## Minty Tea

roj_annie said:


> hello.. i just bought a long champ neo in color graphite. it's a 3-day old bag and
> it has massage oil stains on it. ( does anyone know how to remove the oil stains without damaging the bag?
> thanks!




 Spot clean it with Dawn dishwashing soap.  Dawn is great for removing oil and grease stains.  Use a soft wet toothbrush with a dab of soap and scrub in a circular motion. Rinse with cold water.  Repeat if stain is still visible.  Down is gentle enough that I use it on my silks.


----------



## roj_annie

Minty Tea said:


> Spot clean it with Dawn dishwashing soap.  Dawn is great for removing oil and grease stains.  Use a soft wet toothbrush with a dab of soap and scrub in a circular motion. Rinse with cold water.  Repeat if stain is still visible.  Down is gentle enough that I use it on my silks.



Hey ! thanks for the reply! Will look for this brand. I live in the Philippines and i'm not really familiar with that brand of dishwashing soap. &#128522;


----------



## lcaddict

straigtpose said:


> View attachment 3169656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these what happens to my longchamp metal in black, i use this bag for around one and a half year. anyone face this problem with their longchamp metal? it worn out pretty bad as you can see




I have the LM Metal in white and the bag is pretty scuffed and I don't even use it as much. Sadly, Longchamp LEs don't hold up as well as their regular Le Pliages.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Good afternoon everyone. I have a quick question: Would it be possible to order a strap for the LC Gatsby through LC directly? The one I ordered doesn't come with a strap! [emoji17] 

TIA!


----------



## Beaufort

regina_garbe said:


> I actually was told that you can wash the "pliage" bags in the washing machine...
> I've never done that though - at least not yet... Someone in the German Purse Forum told me, that if you put them in the washing machine the leather (the handles and the flap) get a lighter colour.
> 
> Regina


I washed my white Pliage in some luke warm water with soft (green) soap. I tried to keep the leather handles dry - my bag still came out brown and I had to throw it away.


----------



## cheidel

Beaufort said:


> I washed my white Pliage in some luke warm water with soft (green) soap. I tried to keep the leather handles dry - my bag still came out brown and I had to throw it away.


 
I have washed 2 of my large LP totes in the washing machine, with Woolite, in cold water inside a lingerie bag.  After, hung them by the straps on a hanger to dry.  After each bag was completely dry, I put conditioner on the leather straps and the flap to prevent the leather from drying out.  Both bags are like new after!  Other PFers have done the same with no problem. Sorry yours did not come out ok. 


p.s.  I also spray all of my LP bags with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent to help prevent any accidental stains.


----------



## Beaufort

cheidel said:


> I have washed 2 of my large LP totes in the washing machine, with Woolite, in cold water inside a lingerie bag.  After, hung them by the straps on a hanger to dry.  After each bag was completely dry, I put conditioner on the leather straps and the flap to prevent the leather from drying out.  Both bags are like new after!  Other PFers have done the same with no problem. Sorry yours did not come out ok.


Thanks! Briljant tip. Will try this next time.


----------



## cheidel

regina_garbe said:


> I actually was told that you can wash the "pliage" bags in the washing machine...
> I've never done that though - at least not yet... Someone in the German Purse Forum told me, that if you put them in the washing machine the leather (the handles and the flap) get a lighter colour.
> 
> Regina




I have washed 2 of my large LP totes in the washing machine, with Woolite, in cold water inside a lingerie bag.  After, hung them by the straps on a hanger to dry.  After each bag was completely dry, I put Apple Guard conditioner on the leather straps and the flap to prevent the leather from drying out.  Both bags are like new after!  Other PFers have done the same with no problem.  Thankfully, the handles and the flap had no discoloration.


----------



## Louiseburger

Hello everyone I am fairly new to longchamp and i have a question regarding with my 4 month old Le Pliage bag. I recently noticed this deep wrinkles on both sides of the bag and I wanted to know if this is common with Le Pliage bags. Here is the photo:







Hope someone could reply, tia


----------



## honeybunny07

Is it true that ironing your nylon pliage could prevent bubbles??


----------



## Sophie-Rose

honeybunny07 said:


> Is it true that ironing your nylon pliage could prevent bubbles??



I'd also love to know if someone knows any tips to restore the bubbles...
I thought about ironing, but I don't dare try it without hearing feedback from someone who has already tried it!!


----------



## seton

I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

seton said:


> I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?



True!
So there really is no cure for bubbles??!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

seton said:


> I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?



True!
So there really is no cure for bubbles??!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

seton said:


> I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?



Accidental double post!!
Sorry having some issues with the app!


----------



## honeybunny07

seton said:


> I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?


Yeaahh... i guess you're right..
I was just wondering, since i always hand washed and air dry them, that i thought maybe ironing it could do some help.. 

It's just that i took my bag for granted back then, that now i want to know how to properly take care of them and, if possible, prolong their service life [emoji39] 

Right now they're in a clean condition, no washing needed, so i thought I'd asked around [emoji4]


----------



## tastangan

Does Longchamp still repair fraying corners? If there is no Longchamp store nearby, can you bring it to Nordstrom (assuming that it's bought there) and have them send it in?


----------



## Chocopuggie

Hi everyone! Can anybody tell me how to remove stains on lc cuir? Thanks a lot.


----------



## honeybunny07

Sophie-Rose said:


> I thought about ironing, but I don't dare try it without hearing feedback from someone who has already tried it!!





seton said:


> I've never heard of anyone successfully ironing out the bubbles. If it REALLY works, everyone would do doing it, no?



Hello Sophie, Seton n ladies 

Regarding iron, i did finally ironing one of my recently bought 2nd hand msh light blue a couple of weeks ago.

It came folded (no bubbles though), so i tried to iron it to smoothen the folding area out. You know what? The bag refused to cooperate! I used low temperature iron, and left it for a couple of second on the folded area, and the area turned darker! Luckily it has returned to its original color now, but it shock me nonetheless. 

So apparently you can't iron nylon? 
I store it flatten out, unfolded, and the folding lines smoothen a bit, but that's it. 
I cannot try it on my bubbly beige msh, because it's such a wreck.

No more ironing.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## neloi2006

I have used the ironing method for a thrifted vintage LC backpack, it was bubble city. I first washed it in the sink cause i'm a germaphobe. Then i ironed it out and STUFFED it, that worked for 80% of the bubbles. Did it a few times and it looks great! I travelled to the Caribbean with it and the humidity did bring bag some of the bubbles, but not as bad as it was. I'm assuming the original owner probably used it to travel a lot and the humidity messed it up. Retried my wash/iron/stuff method and it's back to looking like new.


----------



## honeybunny07

neloi2006 said:


> I have used the ironing method for a thrifted vintage LC backpack, it was bubble city. I first washed it in the sink cause i'm a germaphobe. Then i ironed it out and STUFFED it, that worked for 80% of the bubbles. Did it a few times and it looks great! I travelled to the Caribbean with it and the humidity did bring bag some of the bubbles, but not as bad as it was. I'm assuming the original owner probably used it to travel a lot and the humidity messed it up. Retried my wash/iron/stuff method and it's back to looking like new.




Oh, awesome! Thank you for sharing this!

How exactly did you do that? Did you ironed it while it's still wet?


----------



## neloi2006

honeybunny07 said:


> Oh, awesome! Thank you for sharing this!
> 
> How exactly did you do that? Did you ironed it while it's still wet?



Washed it, let it fully air dry then stuffed it with a ton of clothes to stretch out the bubbles. Then I ironed it out and let it sit to cool off. I store it stuffed.


----------



## l0veileen

Hello fellow members,
I have this long champ le pliage large purchased in May 2016 from bagshop.com. I've only used this 3-4 times. I contacted them regarding this and they replied with "A shoemaker should be able to stitch that up for you." The threading is coming out in the middle of only one handle. Are there any other alternatives? And is this a common issue?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## seton

l0veileen said:


> Hello fellow members,
> I have this long champ le pliage large purchased in May 2016 from bagshop.com. I've only used this 3-4 times. I contacted them regarding this and they replied with "A shoemaker should be able to stitch that up for you." The threading is coming out in the middle of only one handle. Are there any other alternatives? And is this a common issue?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.
> View attachment 3489617



If u dont live near a LC boutique, contact CS on LC website and see what they can do for you. It doesnt matter that u bought it from bagshop.


----------



## l0veileen

seton said:


> If u dont live near a LC boutique, contact CS on LC website and see what they can do for you. It doesnt matter that u bought it from bagshop.



Thank you Seton,
I brought it back to my nearest LC boutique and they will be sending it out for repair. It'll take 6-8 weeks


----------



## sanibelle

Re: Nordstrom.  I have a pliage that needs corner repair and I recently asked about their policy.  The SA stated that they stopped sending in repairs last March.  

Which is unfortunate, since I do not have any Longchamp stores either.   I guess mine will not be repaired.


----------



## seton

sanibelle said:


> Re: Nordstrom.  I have a pliage that needs corner repair and I recently asked about their policy.  The SA stated that they stopped sending in repairs last March.
> 
> Which is unfortunate, since I do not have any Longchamp stores either.   I guess mine will not be repaired.



You will have to contact LC CS on their website and will probably have to ship it to their NJ center if u want it repaired.


----------



## paula3boys

For those who don't have a LC store nearby (like me), just send an e-mail to customer service *repairs@longchampusa.com* and let them know your issue, which bag/style it is, when it was purchased, etc and they will respond to you with information and a "*Consumer Evaluation/Repair Ticket*" form to print out. You will have to pay to ship it to them in New Jersey.

*General Policy Guidelines (as stated on form):*
Upon evaluation, repairs/fees will be determined if applicable.
For corner repairs to Le Pliage or Planete totes:
Kindly note that the bag will become somewhat smaller depending on the size of the holes. As a courtesy we will repair the corners one-time only at no charge.
Longchamp will return your product via UPS ground service *signature required.
Longchamp is not responsible for damages resulting from improper or unauthorized repairs.
Please ship your product in a box or bubbled envelope appropriate for the size of the item.
Longchamp is not responsible for damages resulting from shipping.
Items that are received damaged or in unacceptable condition for repair will be returned to you.
Please allow 4-6 weeks for your repair to be completed and shipped back to you.
We do not give status updates unless the item has been out for repair for 6 weeks.


----------



## paula3boys

I shipped two of my bags via USPS priority mail and my tracking number shows that Longchamp was closed on January 14 and January 17, but then it was "tendered to a military agent on January 18th". (and the city shows as Chesterfield, NJ instead).  I am concerned about my items being received. I addressed it as shown on the repair form to:
Longchamp USA
4 Applegate Dr, Ste. B
Robbinsville, NJ 08691

Has anyone else ever had this happen when they sent off a repair? This is so strange. I really hope that Longchamp received my bags. I just sent them an e-mail to inquire on this. I did pay for insurance as they suggested, but why would USPS show it was tendered to a military agent?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

paula3boys said:


> I shipped two of my bags via USPS priority mail and my tracking number shows that Longchamp was closed on January 14 and January 17, but then it was "tendered to a military agent on January 18th".  I am concerned about my items being received. I addressed it as shown on the repair form to:
> Longchamp USA
> 4 Applegate Dr, Ste. B
> Robbinsville, NJ 08691
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this happen when they sent off a repair? This is so strange. I really hope that Longchamp received my bags. I just sent them an e-mail to inquire on this. I did pay for insurance as they suggested, but why would USPS show it was tendered to a military agent?


The usps is weird, I've never shipped out for repair but once I ordered something online and the morning it was supposed to be delivered it said "package arrived to p.o." and I didn't even have a p.o.! I'd contact usps if possible. In my case they had scanned it wrong and it did get delivered to me.


----------



## paula3boys

lotusflowerbaum said:


> The usps is weird, I've never shipped out for repair but once I ordered something online and the morning it was supposed to be delivered it said "package arrived to p.o." and I didn't even have a p.o.! I'd contact usps if possible. In my case they had scanned it wrong and it did get delivered to me.


I would read that as it arrived to your local post office, the step before delivery to the address, so I wouldn't be worried. In my case, my package was given to a "military agent" and so I wonder why that would even be! lol. I am waiting to hear back from Longchamp Repair first then will contact the post office near them for information.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

paula3boys said:


> I would read that as it arrived to your local post office, the step before delivery to the address, so I wouldn't be worried. In my case, my package was given to a "military agent" and so I wonder why that would even be! lol. I am waiting to hear back from Longchamp Repair first then will contact the post office near them for information.


Sorry lol here is a screenshot of my tracking " available at p.o. box"

I wouldn't be too worried. But I would keep an eye out about your tracking. I wouldn't worry until 48 hours and there's no scan


----------



## paula3boys

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Sorry lol here is a screenshot of my tracking " available at p.o. box"
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried. But I would keep an eye out about your tracking. I wouldn't worry until 48 hours and there's no scan
> View attachment 3583962


Oh ok, yeah "available at PO box" is much different than "arrived at PO". Makes a difference!

Mine was delivered because tendered to military agent means handed over to them. There was no other scan to be made. No other process to complete in the USPS tracking services. Thankfully, I did hear back from Longchamp Repairs (they are quick to answer e-mails, less than 24 hours) and they confirmed they received both of my bags!


----------



## sanibelle

Finally sent my Le Pliage for repair.  Excited to get it back and see it all spiffed up!  I am grateful that they offer this service.


----------



## paula3boys

I'm getting mine back without repair as they think both handles on each bag look normal, like the handles they'd use to replace. I find that hard to believe but am not paying $30 to repair handles per bag, especially the one bag I paid like $65 to get on clearance


----------



## sanibelle

sanibelle said:


> Finally sent my Le Pliage for repair.  Excited to get it back and see it all spiffed up!  I am grateful that they offer this service.


...and only two weeks later I have it back!  Amazing fast.  I hope they were able to repair it in that time.   will find out tomorrow...


----------



## Whitbit

Hey guys, I just bought my first LC from Nordstrom and am wondering if the creases in it are normal? I know mild creases from the folding are but on the back and sides of my bag are these hard crease marks. I stuffed the bag and tried steaming the marks and they are still deep and hard/bumpy when I touch them. Did I get a dud or is this to be expected? Thanks for your help


----------



## seton

Whitbit said:


> Hey guys, I just bought my first LC from Nordstrom and am wondering if the creases in it are normal? I know mild creases from the folding are but on the back and sides of my bag are these hard crease marks. I stuffed the bag and tried steaming the marks and they are still deep and hard/bumpy when I touch them. Did I get a dud or is this to be expected? Thanks for your help
> 
> View attachment 3618456
> View attachment 3618457
> View attachment 3618458




the creases are normal. depending on the bag, some creases soften a lot over time altho the first one in ur pic never really go away


----------



## Amazona

Anybody know how much it costs to change the bamboo buckle on a Roseau? Recently got my hands on a fab preloved but the buckle is so full of bumps and scratches that it has to GO.


----------



## Hya

Hi! I need help! My navy blue long champ bag has oil stains. The stain can be visibly seen in some parts outside the bag.. how to remove them.. please help me..


----------



## jules 8

Hya said:


> View attachment 3691413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I need help! My navy blue long champ bag has oil stains. The stain can be visibly seen in some parts outside the bag.. how to remove them.. please help me..


I would try some baby powder to absorb any of the oil, then hand washing with dish soap...hope that helps...


----------



## Ohhikai

Hi! Anyone tried to clean their Neo with mr.clean magic eraser? How was it?


----------



## CSG

squidgee said:


> And this is a different corner of the same bag.
> 
> In the first photo you can see there are some grey areas with very slight scuffs (hard to see unless looking really closely) but when I applied the topcoat, it went into the wrinkles and darkened those spots so it looks more noticeable now.
> 
> I don't want to discourage anyone from trying the Zelikovitz product for other uses (a lot of folks sing it praises), but perhaps just for Longchamps it's better used on darker cuir bags and on brand-new, non-scuffed light leathers.





goldfish19 said:


> We have the same bag! And yes the corners got worn out pretty quickly. And i baby my bags... To a point that my hubby says its ridiculous. thank you for sharing! I guess I need to find another product to protect the corners. Or maybe I should just accept the fact that the LP cuirs are delicate. The camel and red (smooth ones) also scuff easily.





seton said:


> thx for sharing. I do see a correlation between the Bal and LPC lovers.





goldfish19 said:


> The problem with having it repaired is that I am pretty sure it's going to scuff just as easily. My local leather shop can only recolor the corners. It's not very obvious so I really don't mind. Even light-colored balenciagas scuff easily.



This is the thread that I am looking for! I bought a Cuir Bag in Black. On the 1st day of using it, it got rubbing on the corner same as the one in this pic. I reached out to LC and they replaced the bag. Then, I used the replacement bag. Same thing happened! It got rubbing on one corner. It is the corner that rubbed on my jeans when carrying the bag. I already contacted LC & wait for their feedback but I am pretty sure that if they allow to replace the bag again, this would still happen. They do not allow return and refund so my only option is to accept that the bag needs extra TLC. I checked the purseforum and saw this Z-coat on corners.

Do you suggest applying this on the rubbed corner to prevent further damage? I am afraid the corners would have holes in the corners after some time.

Do you also suggest putting Z-coat on other corners that do not have damage for protection?

Will LC customer service no longer entertain my queries or future repairs needed in the bag if I put Z-coat?


----------



## ezzbert

Dear, after i clean my longchamp bag using viva silk ( a liquid cleaning agent used for dry cleaning) , the thing appeared ( pls refer to photo). 
Anyone know how to amend this?


----------



## kaaaaz

CSG said:


> This is the thread that I am looking for! I bought a Cuir Bag in Black. On the 1st day of using it, it got rubbing on the corner same as the one in this pic. I reached out to LC and they replaced the bag. Then, I used the replacement bag. Same thing happened! It got rubbing on one corner. It is the corner that rubbed on my jeans when carrying the bag. I already contacted LC & wait for their feedback but I am pretty sure that if they allow to replace the bag again, this would still happen. They do not allow return and refund so my only option is to accept that the bag needs extra TLC. I checked the purseforum and saw this Z-coat on corners.
> 
> Do you suggest applying this on the rubbed corner to prevent further damage? I am afraid the corners would have holes in the corners after some time.
> 
> Do you also suggest putting Z-coat on other corners that do not have damage for protection?
> 
> Will LC customer service no longer entertain my queries or future repairs needed in the bag if I put Z-coat?


I have the cuir in a fuschia colour.  Colour is a bit rubbed off from corners too.  Not sure if it started from the first day though.  Used it for 3 weeks last summer.  Babied it.  Too scared to use it anymore.  

Its odd, since my cousin had a large size cuir, and a dark forest green.  Its her everyday bag. Its all slouchy and soft now, but the colour seems fine on her bag.  I didn't get a close look at the bag though.  Could just be the colour evenly wearing off everywhere on the bag...


----------



## paula3boys

Has anyone tried to fix the sealant on their Le Pliage handles? One of the handles (the chap area) is really breaking down and since they want to charge me $50 to replace handles and the bag was $60ish, I would rather just try to do something on my own. I have Googled this, but can't find anything. Help please! My royal blue SLH tote looks great except this chap (a second one will need it soon, but not as bad as the first).


----------



## seton

paula3boys said:


> Has anyone tried to fix the sealant on their Le Pliage handles? One of the handles (the chap area) is really breaking down and since they want to charge me $50 to replace handles and the bag was $60ish, I would rather just try to do something on my own. I have Googled this, but can't find anything. Help please! My royal blue SLH tote looks great except this chap (a second one will need it soon, but not as bad as the first).



I have used a beeswax based leather preserve like Obenauf or Weatherproofing and it helps to keep them from getting suede'd to an extant. I believe that you can buy resin kits for handles but I have never tried them myself.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> I have used a beeswax based leather preserve like Obenauf or Weatherproofing and it helps to keep them from getting suede'd to an extant. I believe that you can buy resin kits for handles but I have never tried them myself.



Thank you. I'm going to research this. I also found some Coach owners use leather glue and edge kote when they rehab their vintage pieces so maybe I can try that.


----------



## Natalyf

I have a few scratches on my LP nylon (not the leather). Does anyone know if that can be repaired?


----------



## chippylover

Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chippylover said:


> Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
> Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.



Here is the organizer thread: Purse Organizer for Longchamp


----------



## pattikelemenis

Hi all,

Does anyone know how I can clean/polish/revive my Roseau hardware (the bamboo clasp)?

Thanks!


----------



## paranoidchair

Hi, does anyone know how to remove white marks from the Longchamp nylon?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paranoidchair said:


> Hi, does anyone know how to remove white marks from the Longchamp nylon?


Not sure what the white marks are, but in general Dawn dish soap is recommended in this thread as a good spot cleaner for Pliage bags. You could also consult Longchamp customer service. Welcome to tPF.


----------



## escamillo

Hi everyone! Seems like it’s a been awhile since we discussed care for the Cuir line. What’s the current best practice in terms of waterproofing and conditioning? I know Apple Garde is popular, but I’m wary of it after reading from @viewwing that it ruined a non-LC lambskin bag. TIA for any tips!


----------



## Kobiang

Anybody knows how to:
-clean a moldy longchamp nylon crossbody bag ? Esp the leather part that have gotten moldy too?

-remove colour stain/transfer from a longchamp cuir crossbody ?

-remove rust from longchamp bag's hardware?

Any help will be appreciated. T_T


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Check this long thread





						Longchamp repair & cleaning
					

I have a beige classic longchamp tote, which has some marks on it. Anyone knows how to clean it? I tried using a damp cloth but it doesn't work. Thanks




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Or this subforum





						Handbag Care & Maintenance
					

Find information on leather and general handbag care in this forum




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Kobiang

Thanks!


----------

